# Albin cumulus



## Baltic37 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, can any body out there help with the problem of squeaky floor to the area inside the forepeak floor,( the area directly in front of the heads and wet locker cupboard) its preformed and makes a hell of a noise when standing and moving around,wondered if I could drill small hole and insert nozzle a squeeze some expanding foam in,any ideas anyone?


----------

